# Swansea -- Cork Ferry Back in March



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

Fastnet Line
Cork - Swansea Ferry

This Irish Sea route offers overnight sailings, which gives you more time to enjoy your holiday. When onboard you can enjoy the many services the cruise ferry Julia provides. With an early morning arrival into the ports of Cork & Swansea, you will be close to all the best that south-west Ireland, Wales & England has to offer.

There is a long history to the popular Cork Swansea ferry link, bringing travellers across the Irish Sea, between Ireland & the U.K. The Cork ferry route to Swansea saves you 600km (375 miles) driving time per round trip.

The service will start on the 1st March 2010. The Julia will sail from Swansea each Monday, Wednesday & Friday evenings & from Cork on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. During peak periods we will have additional daytime sailings. Fastnet Line will offer a comprehensive & competitive freight & car ferry service.

We will be introducing a full online booking service on this website very soon - but, in the meantime, please fill in this form to pre-register your interest.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pre-booking Form
Yes! - I'd like to travel on the new 
Fastnet Line Cork to Swansea route 
- please email me as soon as your online booking service is operational
and let me know about Special Offers for travelling on the Julia..

First name

Surname

Email address

Sending us your details doesn't commit you to making a booking 
- and we promise not to share your details with anybody else.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

126 days until the first commercial sailing of our new Ferry - March 1st 2010!

Fastnet Line, 14 Penrose Wharf, Cork, Ireland. +353 (0) 21 4555 666 [email protected]


----------



## adrian5750 (Feb 18, 2009)

HI Folks

Or even

www.fastnetline.com Fastnet Line - the new Cork-Swansea Ferry










The new site has a 'pre-book' form, plus a questions/comments form, 
and a place for agents / group organisers to register their interest.

Online booking website coming very soon !
First sailing - March 1st 2010

Adrian


----------

